# Samsung Data Migration Not Allowing me to select a drive



## jsnmota220 (Jul 3, 2020)

Problem: Samsung Data Migration doesn't show any drives to select

Background: I recently Purchased a Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB SSD. I hooked it up directly to motherboard via SATA Connector. I downloaded Samsung Data Migration and Samsung Magician. The SSD  shows up on samsung magician but not in the data migration app. It is initialized and still won't show up.

Has anyone ever encountered this problem? Anything you guys recommend I do?


----------



## LFaWolf (Jul 3, 2020)

I have used Samsung Data Migration in the past and have never had an issue. Did you already create the partition and format the new SSD? If not, go to Computer Management -> Disk Management, create a new simple volume on the drive, perform a quick format.


----------



## jsnmota220 (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes I have.  Some more background. Yesterday I was able to copy the drive to the ssd. I left came back and it was finished. But i was not able to set it as the boot drive for some reason. My cousin who works in IT tried everything to set it as the boot drive but it would not work. So I deleted everything off drive and tried it again. This is where I came across the problem of not being able to select anything on Samsung Data migration. I went to best buy today and got a new ssd and same thing. Cant select the drive on samsung data migration. I was able to create a simple volume though.

This is on samsung magician. Maybe it can help


----------



## LFaWolf (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know if this would help, but go into the the computer BIOS or UEFI, and see if the SATA port is configured to using AHCI (not Raid), and see if the hot swap option is on and if it is on, turn it off.

If you look at the second image, it shows in Magician that the Volume is not found. The software is not able to see the volume. Something is wrong there. Did you format the drive?


----------



## MgBane (Nov 27, 2020)

I have that exact problem and cant find a way to correct it. I though have a Samsung m.2 nvme 970 as ssd and i was able to clone it once but it was not booting up in ssd theni tried to do it again but it start showing that message and now its not letting me do it


----------

